# Energy Star requirements



## goodal (Mar 11, 2015)

Has anyone ever been required to design a project to meet Energy Star requirements? I have been the LEED coordinator for a project, but never required to meet Energy Star by itself. I'm having a terrible time figuring out what I can do during design to make sure I meet their requirements. I've found the SEER req. for HVAC and eff. req. for water heaters. I think I've found that commercial light fixtures are not eligible, but I'm not sure on that one. I've started the portfolio and used the target finder on their website, but it appears they want to know EXACTLY how much energy the thing is going to use. That requires a bldg model which I don't have and can't produce quickly or cheaply. All the while I've got the developer screaming that the drawings are due now.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

